# Overnight/ Wild Camping Info - Map



## Mart456 (Oct 22, 2016)

Im trying to gather information on the legalities of both Wild Camping and Overnight Parking / Wild camping in Each country.

I have created an interactive map on our site here: Wild Camping Map - Overlanding Association

But it still need lots of information, so if any one can help and provide any local knowledge it would be really appreciated,

You can post the data here, or on the embedded google sheet,

Thank you for your help


----------

